# Major Pigment Birthday Haul :D



## CrystallineDoll (Mar 1, 2008)

Title says it all:

- Fafi Eyes 2
- Fafi lipstick in Utterly Frivolous
- Cashflow p/p
- Fascinating eye kohl
- Goldenrod e/s
- Cobolt e/s
- Atlantic blue e/s
- Chocolate Brown Pigment
- Violet Pigment
- Steel Blue Pigment
- Copper Pigment
- Chartreuse Pigment
- Melon Pigment
- Old Gold Pigment
- Rose Pigment
- Copper Sparkle Pigment
- Teal Pigment
- Golden Olive Pigment 
- Reflects Rust Glitter
- Water-based mixing medium


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

you got some awesome piggys!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!! i love your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 1, 2008)

oh and happy bday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2008)

happy bday! lovely haul


----------



## frocher (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy birthday, enjoy your haul!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 1, 2008)

happy birthday!!! 

enjoy your haul!! love the colors of the piggies that you got!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome haul! happy belated!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 2, 2008)

happy birthday!enjoy ur haul!


----------



## weezee (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy birthday!  Wow, what a haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow- enjoy and happy bday!


----------



## macismine (Mar 6, 2008)

that's amazing! happy birthday! but of course it was! look at that haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 7, 2008)

Great haulage!!!


----------



## weezee (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy birthday and enjoy your new "presents!"


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------

